# Oh my, this is awkward!



## Carol (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations to Mr. Daley on his accomplishment!  But the sponsorship? :lol2:  

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...gas-causes-awkward-moment-174550810--oly.html


----------



## Instructor (Oct 18, 2012)

hahahaah


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 18, 2012)

Ooops....


----------



## seasoned (Oct 18, 2012)

Well thought out.


----------



## Takai (Oct 18, 2012)

Location, Location, Location.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 18, 2012)

Beware the blue flame


----------



## Instructor (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe he can get Oscar Meyer on the front....


----------



## Carol (Oct 19, 2012)

Instructor said:


> Maybe he can get Oscar Meyer on the front....



:roflmao:
:roflmao:

Oh I should not have read this in the office....I really don't want to explain to anyone what I was laughing at :lol:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 19, 2012)

Chichita Bananas needs to sponsor him too...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2012)

Ha!


----------

